# Web-based hi-res topo maps?



## D.F.L. (Jan 3, 2004)

I've been making my own trail maps by layering Strava heatmap info atop Google Maps terrain info for most of my map needs, but am now looking for some terrain data that's a little more precise than what Google Maps terrain feature provides.

And does anyone know why Google's terrain data 'grays out' when you get within 5 clicks of fully-zoomed in? Drives me nuts, having to zoom out for better contrast and resolution...

Is there a source for better terrain data? I'd like to be able to more precisely 'scout' a general route before setting out on foot to investigate specific features and lines for new trail.

I don't yet have GPS, so I'd love to find something that's available on the web. All thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm not sure why the contour lines disappear when you zoom in to the max, but I found a workaround for maps I make.

Go to the MTB Project website (www.mtbproject.com). Find the area you are looking for. Click the circle with two arrows in the lower left corner of map to make map full screen. Click the gear icon on the upper right corner and select the NeoTreks option. Zoom in. Contour lines should still be visible. This gets you closer than Google maps, but I'm not sure how close you are looking to get.

Another option would be to get a larger monitor with higher resolution. This will give a more detailed image you can zoom in on after you create the map.

You don't need a dedicated GPS device. You have a smartphone? That works too. Just download an app that records GPS tracks. Google MyTracks was awesome, but they discontinued it. You can even import GPX, KML, KMX, etc. data into Google Earth for making maps.


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

https://mappingsupport.com/p/gmap4-free-online-topo-maps.html has all kinds of options


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

You can even check if topo maps are available in the Avenza PDF Maps app store. I find several for my area. They are only 99 cents and when in the app you can record a GPS track on the map.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Esri's world topographic map is pretty good. It's available in a number of different ways, including web browsers.


----------



## maciejas (Dec 8, 2013)

Open street map, perhaps?


----------



## Jelf (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks to mbmtb for mentioning Gmap4. I am the developer of that enhanced Google map viewer.

One unique feature is the ability to display contour lines on top of the Google aerial. Like so:
https://mappingsupport.com/p/gmap4.php?ll=42.314360,-72.590769&z=17&t=h,USA_contour_lines

To turn on the contour line overlay:
1. Click the basemap button (next to the "Menu" button) and select the satellite or hybrid basemap.
2. Click the basemap button again and under the "Overlay" heading, click *USA_contour_lines*.

And if you want to see *high-res topo maps*, turn on the basemap t4_CalTopo Hi-res.

The Gmap4 homepage has lots of examples and help info.
https://mappingsupport.com/p/gmap4.html

Joseph


----------



## canadaka (Jun 25, 2010)

Trailforks has a feature special built for this type of thing. We just haven't announced it or linked it on the main menu. But we have many people using it to create custom maps or graphic assets for other uses.

Stuff like print brochures, trailhead signs, vector contours for wallpapers or a t-shirt. Want hi-res, we printed a 70 inch map of the Whistler trails for Crankworx.

https://www.trailforks.com/tools/printmap/


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

My state offers 1m LiDAR elevation in its online GIS database. Many other states offer similar high res elevation data. The files are massive, so it is not well suited to being stored server side for web use. Download the area you need and store it locally for use. I doubt you will find better elevation data for free.


----------



## flumphboy (Jan 15, 2010)

For simple scouting, I really like Hillmap - Backcountry Maps for the Obsessed

It puts two map layers next to each other so you can the what something looks like on a USGS topo layer or gmap, and instantly compare it to aerial imagery.


----------

